# Game Thread - Hawks at Raptors (12/05/2003)



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/hawks/images/hawks_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"> ATLANTA HAWKS at TORONTO RAPTORS <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr><IMG SRC="http://www.allsuites-toronto.com/location/pictures/acc.jpg" ALT="Air Canada Centre in Toronto">
*Friday, December 5, 2003, 7:00 PM EST.
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON.*
*TV: Rogers Sportsnet Ontario*

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/hawks/images/hawks_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>ATLANTA HAWKS LINEUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_terry.jpg" ALT="PG Jason Terry"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/dion_glover.jpg" ALT="SG Dion Glover"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/stephen_jackson.jpg" ALT="SF Stephen Jackson"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/shareef_abdur-rahim.jpg" ALT="PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/theo_ratliff.jpg" ALT="C Theo Ratliff">

<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>ATLANTA HAWKS BENCH:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/boris_diaw.jpg" ALT="SF Boris Diaw"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jacque_vaughn.jpg" ALT="PG Jacque Vaughn"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/nazr_mohammed.jpg" ALT="C Nazr Mohammed"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_crawford.jpg" ALT="SF Chris Crawford"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/travis_hansen.jpg" ALT="SF Travis Hansen">

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>TORONTO RAPTORS LINEUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jalen_rose.jpg" ALT="PG Jalen Rose"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/alvin_williams.jpg" ALT="SG Alvin Williams"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vince_carter.jpg" ALT="SF Vince Carter"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/donyell_marshall.jpg" ALT="PF Donyell Marshall"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_bosh.jpg" ALT="C Chris Bosh">

<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>TORONTO RAPTORS BENCH:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/morris_peterson.jpg" ALT="SF Morris Peterson"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lonny_baxter.jpg" ALT="PF Lonny Baxter"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/michael_curry.jpg" ALT="SF Michael Curry"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jerome_moiso.jpg" ALT="C Jerome Moiso"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lamond_murray.jpg" ALT="SF Lamond Murray">


<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>KEY MATCHUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jason_terry.jpg"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/act_vince_carter.jpg">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="2"><B>Jason Terry vs. Vince Carter</B>
<B>Jason Terry:</B><I> 18.7 PPG, 5.00 RPG, 5.1 APG, +18.44 EFF.</I>
<B>Vince Carter:</B><I> 22.7 PPG, 4.60 RPG, 4.6 APG, +17.41 EFF.</I>


<B><A HREF="http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teammatch?teama=atl&teamb=tor" TARGET="_blank">CLICK HERE FOR A TEAM VS TEAM COMPARISON OF THE ATLANTA HAWKS vs TORONTO RAPTORS</A></B></FONT>

<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="1"><I><U>TIP:</U> Roll mouse over player pics to see player position and name.</I></FONT>

<HR SIZE="4" WIDTH="500" COLOR="navy">


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, it's obvious the Raps should win this one, especially with their new and improved roster! Look for Vince to score a lot of points this game! I bet he just LOVES to play the Hawks!! :grinning:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I <B>W A N T</B> Jalen Rose to have a huge game here. Vince will, as always, have an amazing performance.

<B>GO RAPTORS GO!</B>


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Best game thread yet, Slasher.

I don't know what in the world to expect from this team these days. One way or another, I just want the W.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Best game thread yet, Slasher.
> 
> I don't know what in the world to expect from this team these days. One way or another, I just want the W.


Thanks speedy  


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince - 55 Points


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

watch out for reef, that guy's gonna have a huge game. i'm so happy to be able to watch him play again. don't worry, i'm still gonna cheer for the raptors.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Vince - 55 Points


LOL -55 points????  :laugh: 


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i think it's safe to do this..........:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: pwnage


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What the hell?? Y'all got Marshall and Rose??? damn. and Bosh is still starter? well, that is a bummer.


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> What the hell?? Y'all got Marshall and Rose??? damn. and Bosh is still starter? well, that is a bummer.


Where have you been??


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

look for Rose to break out.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL -55 points????  :laugh:
> ...


LOL....

I predict 48


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

center court, platnium, 18 rows back, this should be a good game.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> What the hell?? Y'all got Marshall and Rose??? damn. and Bosh is still starter? well, that is a bummer.


Welcome back to Earth..................................................


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This rematch should be great to watch but the new look raptors should keep on rolling. Vince should really exert himself this game, putting on another show for the home crowd. The Hawks don't have a dominant big man game- reef is great in the post but we match up better with him than many PFs. 

Don't want to look past this game, just thought I'd note how much fun the next game, against Seattle, should be.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> This rematch should be great to watch but the new look raptors should keep on rolling. Vince should really exert himself this game, putting on another show for the home crowd. The Hawks don't have a dominant big man game- reef is great in the post but we match up better with him than many PFs.
> 
> Don't want to look past this game, just thought I'd note how much fun the next game, against Seattle, should be.


Every Raptors game is now fun since the trade. :fire: 


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

hey Slasher, great layout..i like the matchup link at the bottom too..

my prediction is that the Raps blow this one out unlike the last meeting..looks like the Raps are on a roll and energy/adrenaline is flowing again thorugh AW and mo P..

look for another exciting game by the Raps..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL -55 points????  :laugh:
> ...


You don't think it's realistic for Vince to score 55 points on a team he has tradition or killing? 

Oh, So I guess Iverson's 26 career games against the Raptors with a 30.2 PPG average against them isn't realistic.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

With Vince feeling comfortable passing the rock right now, I doubt he will reach 40 points. 33 points, 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals--that's my guess.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Hawks were killing us inside last game. SAR, Theo, Nazr were all scoring at will on AD and JYD.

Will be a good test of DMarsh, Bosh, and Bax's abilities to defend the post. Maybe see some Moiso too?

Team rebounding should be better after our first practice today.

Our D looked pretty soft against Boston. Lots of easy layups. I think they were over 24 points in 3 of 4 quarters.

I want to see us hold the Hawks to around 80 points or less and win by 10+

Only problem with the Boston game: 

I miss the chants of 'D-fence' from the ACC crowd. Let's get that going in the first quarter.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't think it's realistic for Vince to score 55 points on a team he has tradition or killing?
> ...


Someone said -55 points not 55. Thats negative 55.........


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> hey Slasher, great layout..i like the matchup link at the bottom too..
> 
> my prediction is that the Raps blow this one out unlike the last meeting..looks like the Raps are on a roll and energy/adrenaline is flowing again thorugh AW and mo P..
> ...


Thanks Crippin!  

I also think this will be an easy W for the Raptors. We should see another great exhibition of shooting from the big 3 - Vince, Alvin, Donyell..


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone said -55 points not 55. Thats negative 55.........
> ...


Why in the bloody hell would you think I said -55 points?Oh yeah, and the line was way apart from '55' so I don't see how you can get confused.
I was expressing the line as a HYPHEN to caption Vince's scoring prediction.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Why in the bloody hell would you think I said -55 points?Oh yeah, and the line was way apart from '55' so I don't see how you can get confused.
> I was expressing the line as a HYPHEN to caption Vince's scoring prediction.


dude, just give it up and admit your mistakes


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

Vince won't score 50+ this year...because i think he will pass alot now.... either way as long as they are winning... px... i hop KO tells Vince to tkae the game over again... be agressive vince PLEASE

GO RAPS GO


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> Vince won't score 50+ this year...because i think he will pass alot now.... either way as long as they are winning... px... i hop KO tells Vince to tkae the game over again... be agressive vince PLEASE
> 
> GO RAPS GO


If McGrady, and Iverson can hit the 50's so can Carter. 

Yes, Vince should be aggressive, and he should take us to the promise land


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> dude, just give it up and admit your mistakes


Everybody, I just want to admit that I made a mistake while Slasher corrected me.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> dude, just give it up and admit your mistakes


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 




> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Everybody, I just want to admit that I made a mistake while Slasher corrected me.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

You two are hillarious.


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This has got to be one of the quietest game threads ever..


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ahhh i'm going to miss this game.. i have to work 4-10 NOOOOOOO


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> This has got to be one of the quietest game threads ever..
> 
> 
> <TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


it's a safe bet that we're gonna win this one


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> ahhh i'm going to miss this game.. i have to work 4-10 NOOOOOOO


Where do you work?


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

please tell me that this game is on sportsnet....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> please tell me that this game is on sportsnet....


Supposed to be. But if hockey games are on you never know what they are going to do...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Supposed to be. But if hockey games are on you never know what they are going to do...


Here they always put them on seperate stations. It's always either UPN, FSN, or TS. So there's enough room for hoops and hockey. Tonight's game is on UPN in ATL

I hope Stotts plays Diaw more tonight, he is our best perimeter defender. And with 2 great perimeter scorers we will need him in the game longer tonight. Time to bench Glover


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Supposed to be. But if hockey games are on you never know what they are going to do...


schedule says that it's on, thank god.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> 
> I hope Stotts plays Diaw more tonight, he is our best perimeter defender. And with 2 great perimeter scorers we will need him in the game longer tonight. Time to bench Glover


Diaw looked amazing the first game. Not just his D, or athleticism, he looked like an all around playa. 

No way you should leave Dion guarding Vince. I'd at least give Diaw a chance, cuz you know what will happen if its Dion. 

That is, if you don't double him constantly, which is what ever team outside of Atlanta seems to do.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> schedule says that it's on, thank god.


My schedule says so too, but the Canadians play on Sportsnet East tonight. So I am likely gonna get the Raps blacked-out and the Canadians game put on instead. Damn Sportsnet.



> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> Here they always put them on seperate stations. It's always either UPN, FSN, or TS. So there's enough room for hoops and hockey. Tonight's game is on UPN in ATL.


Must be nice. The Raptors have no total broadcasting contract because our sports channels are slaves to hockey games. Even Raptors NBATV shows very few games. Ugh..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

PLEASE LET THIS GAME BE ON.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

It's blacked out. I'm going to cry.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Swirsky should stop calling Leo "Big Boy". Thats like the third time I've heard him say it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> It's blacked out. I'm going to cry.


I feel for you. I can't watch the game tonight either. Thanks Sportsnet!


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Bosh with a foul already.

Jalen posting up already (good to see)


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Jalen with the best pass of the season so far. DAMN....that kid can PLAY....by far the best passer who has ever played for us


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Why in the bloody ****en hell does Vince always give the ball up instead of driving or shooting over the defender who can't guard him? (Sorry, but i'm pissed off) 

Chris Bosh plays the WHOLE 1st and 2nd quarter. But why in the blue hell does Vince take a rest untill the 5:30 mark of the 2nd? He should be taking 2 minute rests maximum for a superstar. Iverson, James are playing 42-44 minutes a game, so Vince should be playing that much.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

we had a lead at the end of the 1st quarter.

then kevin oneal takes out VC, Jalen, Donyell. No wonder we sucked in the 2nd quarter.

i like to see kevin oneal leave either VC or Jalen on the floor in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> we had a lead at the end of the 1st quarter.
> 
> then kevin oneal takes out VC, Jalen, Donyell. No wonder we sucked in the 2nd quarter.
> ...


I know. I notice that he is horrible decision maker in time capacity of each player on the floor. Vince should take a rest at the start of the 2nd and return around the 9:30 mark, and I'm happy. Same applies for the 4th quarter.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes its obvious raps should win this very important game...Every game the new raptors will be getting better considering every day/practice theyll communicate a little more and get to know each other and what they like to do on the court....i expect to see more progress from Chris Bosh who has been playing AWESOME as of late...and i expect Rose.Baxter and Marshall(he already is kicking ***)to get used to people like Vince Carter more and know where they are..who is always in front of net...ect.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see this as a guaranteed win for the Raptors. The Hawks were just killing the Raptors in the 2nd and they can possibly bring their confidence into the 2nd half.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i like to see kevin oneal rest Jalen or VC for 2-3 mins at the end of 1st quarter.

mopete plays better when VC or Jelan is playing with him.

Alvin
Mopete
M.Curry
Baxtor
Bosh

you can see why this unit struggled in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

LMAO. When was the last time Vince was in foul trouble? We haven't even played 2 minutes in the 3rd and Vince already picked up his 4th personal and now he has to watch


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

baxtor is getting exposed by atlanta's bigman.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Raptors can't make a free throw (53%). Hope it doesn't cost them the game.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors win 92-87. Vince with 22 Points, 2 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 1 Steal, 1 Block in only 26 minutes. Not typical Vince statistics, but he lid it up in the 4th and gave us a win which is the only thing I can satisfy with the Raptors.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Vince's idiotic foul in the third quarter almost cost us the game. thankfully, he came through when it counted and won us the game.

Rose had a great game, he really kept us in it. The officials need to give him a little more respect drawing the foul in the paint. 

Our defense is not what it was with AD. we're allowing a lot of penetration and dunks. Bosh is doing an admirable job but he's outmanned by most opposing teams. 

Every time Vince drives we get a wide open shot from kicking and swinging the ball. However, with more practice this team should be able to hit open players around the basket so we don't have to depend so much on the 3 pointers.

It's a good win but it's a little troubling at the same time.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<B>BOXSCORE:
http://www.nba.com/games/20031205/ATLTOR/boxscore.html

GAME RECAP:
http://www.nba.com/games/20031205/ATLTOR/recap.html</B>


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> <B>BOXSCORE:
> http://www.nba.com/games/20031205/ATLTOR/boxscore.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for devoting the seconds of your life to post the game reviews. But it's okay. I already checked them.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is it just me or does Vince go crazy everytime he plays against the Hawks? It's like Vince can't accept losing to them or sumthing...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Thanks for devoting the seconds of your life to post the game reviews. But it's okay. I already checked them.


Chill out. No need to put him down for posting two useful links.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Is it just me or does Vince go crazy everytime he plays against the Hawks? It's like Vince can't accept losing to them or sumthing...


How in the bloody hell can you say that? He can't accept losing to any team, and so with every single player in the NBA except for Gay.D.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for devoting the seconds of your life to post the game reviews. But it's okay. I already checked them.


You're the least intelligent poster on here Mattsanity. The only thing you do is insult other users, when you don't know squat about what you're talking about.


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> You're the least intelligent poster on here Mattsanity. The only thing you do is insult other users, when you don't know squat about what you're talking about.
> ...


Do you realize you're such a hypocrite?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for devoting the seconds of your life to post the game reviews. But it's okay. I already checked them.


What was that he was trying to help damn


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> 
> 
> What was that he was trying to help damn


Yes, I know. But in my past posts, I've been posting insults and ignorant comments towards users on this board without any reason..... ACCORDING to the Perfect user named Slasher.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. But in my past posts, I've been posting insults and ignorant comments towards users on this board without any reason..... ACCORDING to the Perfect user named Slasher.


argue over a difference in opinion, not this petty crap.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> argue over a difference in opinion, not this petty crap.


Its surprising how all of a sudden, everyone's gotten so serious. So be it, I won't joke around.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Its surprising how all of a sudden, everyone's gotten so serious. So be it, I won't joke around.


Joking is one thing, insulting is another.


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Joking is one thing, insulting is another.
> ...


But then again, my "insults" are jokes because I don't know ANY user on this board in person, so how can I even seriously insult an unknown person? 
If you think I need to learn not to insult people, I just did.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> How in the bloody hell can you say that? He can't accept losing to any team, and so with every single player in the NBA except for Gay.D.


Well I meant that he shows it w/ his play, how he takes over the game during the clutch. Of course you can't accept losing to any team, I'm just saying something 'bout Atlanta drives him especially wild.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> You're the least intelligent poster on here Mattsanity. The only thing you do is insult other users, when you don't know squat about what you're talking about.





> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> Joking is one thing, insulting is another.





> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity </b>!
> 
> Do you realize you're such a hypocrite?


Matt you called Slasher on that one :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Must be nice. The Raptors have no total broadcasting contract because our sports channels are slaves to hockey games. Even Raptors NBATV shows very few games. Ugh..


Being a pro sports fan in Atlanta is anything but "nice"


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I meant that he shows it w/ his play, how he takes over the game during the clutch. Of course you can't accept losing to any team, I'm just saying something 'bout Atlanta drives him especially wild.


Ok, I see what you're really trying to say. And yes, I do believe he has the largest burning desire to win when specifically facing only the Hawks.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Teams are really starting focus in more on Bosh. There is a lot more help defence being used against him.

I guess it is a positive, a sign of respect, but I would hate to see the bulk of his offence turn into 15 foot jumpers. (which he looks smooth on most of the time though)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See Rawker knows what he's talking about. :laugh: 


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------

